# Tips/Recommendations on best choice for a keyboard---since I cannot get a piano.



## ToshRunner

(Quick note: I wasn't sure where to put this, since it could probably be placed in the keyboard section or the beginner section.)

Before posting this I did use the search to see if anyone else had created a post like this before, that way I could save some time and save a moderator's frustration.

I love playing piano. Even though I have never actually learned piano completely, it isn't for the lack of the desire to.

However, (you had to be expecting it) I do not have the location, the home big enough to protect such an instrument, nor the knowledge to be sure it is in good repair.

I am looking to buy a keyboard that has the strongest effect of piano. I want one that makes me believe, if only slightly, that I really am playing a piano. The weight of the keys, the sound. I do not care for the confetti pack of noise---I just want the closest thing I can get to piano without being able to get a piano.

...So this is where you, the reader, comes in. I am looking for opinions on brands, types, styles, anything that you believe is important for a person who wants to learn piano on something that is not.

I've scrounged the forums a small bit and found a good deal believe that there is no equivalent to a piano, and on this I do side with them. Though I don't know the names to the notes, I do know the sounds, and nothing does mimic the piano like a piano (unless it's a Mynah bird).

Any advice is appreciated,
Tosh


----------



## Sonata

Hi Tosh,

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to note as the first respondant to your post that I don't have a good answer for you at this point. I am a beginner on learning music. Your post is of interest to me because I'm considering obtaining a keyboard to sort of get my feet wet and see if it's something I'd want to pursue more seriously. I'm hoping by bumping the post we'll garner some responses.

Out of curiosity, what is your budget? I'm sure this makes a difference on recommendations.


----------



## ToshRunner

Thanks for replying Sonata. 

My budget is best put somewhere between $0(because you have to start somewhere--and I'm hopeful)-$700. I am willing to pay more if I find an amazing keyboard that absolutely steals my interest and harasses my mind until I buy it.

TR


----------



## Sonata

I am not a very knowledgeable person on digital pianos, having never purchased them myself and being very new to keyboard instruments. That said, I have done a little bit of reading on digitals before deciding to wait awhile and take the plunge on an acoustic piano in a year or so.

From what I've read, the Yamaha digital pianos are a good way to go. They sound like they are close to realistic, they typically have weighted keys to get closer to the feel of a real piano. The Yamaha DGX640W might be up your alley, it has all 88 keys. It's available on amazon for 800, so a little over your price range. There are 76 key Yamaha digital pianos that should be in your price range.

I hate to plug another website, but there is some good discussion on PianoStreet forum:
http://www.pianostreet.com/smf/index.php?topic=47430.0


----------

